# Mac OS X "Mountain Lion"



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 16, 2012)

The next-gen OS X desktop is coming this Summer:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/mountain-lion/

I dunno 'bout yous guys, but it's looking pretty sharp to me.  Time to ditch Growl in favor of the Notification Center, and Messages looks like a viable, cross-device solution for chatting and FaceTime-ing (which my family does a whole bunch of).

Gotta see how Reminders stacks up against the likes of Cultured Code's Things -- probably not a total replacement, but some integration would be nice (until Things can get their cloud-sync system out of beta).

I know it's only a teaser from Apple at this point, but from the screenshots on the page linked above, how do I log out using the GUI?  It looks like the user account logout menu item was replaced with the Notifications thing.

As always, I can't wait.  I know there will be some that rail against the iOS-inspired look and feel, and others that may exclaim, "I don't want my Mac to work like my iPad!", but I, for one, welcome our App Store-inspired overlords.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2012)

The only complaint I have so far is the name. Mountain lion = cougar = puma.
And 10.1 was Puma, so 10.8 = 10.1?
Other than that, looks cool


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 16, 2012)

You forgot the Panther!

"The more things change, the more they stay the same!"
Just different names - the animal is the same
http://www.sandiegozoo.org/animalbytes/t-puma.html

10.1 = Puma
10.3 = Panther
now, 10.8 = Mountain Lion

Apple apparently hasn't used the Cougar name, yet, so that's still available.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2012)

The one thing that me wonder is on the Mountain Lion splash page doesn't even show a Mac Pro. Looks to me like Apple has shown it is being dropped.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 17, 2012)

All they show are laptop/portable devices (and a Thunderbolt monitor) -- the MacBook Pro and MacBook Air, specifically.

I wouldn't take that to mean that they're dropping the Mac mini or iMac, though.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 17, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> You forgot the Panther!
> 
> "The more things change, the more they stay the same!"
> Just different names - the animal is the same
> ...


Let us not forget _Catamount_. It is also available.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 17, 2012)

"OS X 10.13 LOLCat"

There are only so many cats in the world, yes?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 18, 2012)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> "OS X 10.13 LOLCat"
> 
> There are only so many cats in the world, yes?



1. Ocelot
2. Lynx
3. Bobcat

Those are just the ones I think of off the top of my head. Plus think about  extinct big cats like the sabertooth.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, ok... "OS X 10.13 Mean Housecat"


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 18, 2012)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> "OS X 10.13 LOLCat"
> 
> There are only so many cats in the world, yes?


There are 36 unique species of non-domestic cats. These do not include redundant names for the same species such as puma, cougar, panther, mountain lion, _etc._ Apple is nowhere near to exhausting the names of cat species. At most, it is off to a good start.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2012)

What about our cat 'Tabby'?


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 18, 2012)

Rhisiart said:


> What about our cat 'Tabby'?


There are 53 varieties of domestic cats.


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2012)

And the is OS X Garfield for the next large upgrade.

Feed your Mac with lasagna.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2012)

chevy said:


> And the is OS X Garfield for the next large upgrade.
> 
> Feed your Mac with lasagna.



That made me laugh. Thanks! ::ha::


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 20, 2012)

I want 10.13 Basement Cat


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 23, 2012)

Bill the Cat!111!!



What?


I think it would be awesome. . . .

--J.D.

P.S. I hope this will "look" better than *Lion*.


----------



## chevy (Feb 23, 2012)

Fel-X the Cat.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay, I "don't wike" *Lion* and just assumed that I would have to eventually accept it when programs I NEED become compatible with it.

Fine.

But now *ML* is coming out--soon?

So . . . anyone know if I can upgrade from my current *SL* to *ML* directly? It is not a major problem if I cannot--I still have my *Lion Recovery Partition* so I can upgrade *SL* to *Lion* at any time. I just have "not wanna'd."

--J.D.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 19, 2012)

Should be able to.  You've been able to do this with just about every Mac OS X release thus far, save for one version or so (maybe Tiger wouldn't let you do an "upgrade" install from Jaguar or something).


----------



## artov (Mar 19, 2012)

When you think that the new iPad is called iPad, I bet new OS X is called OS X!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 21, 2012)

And soon time for OS XI - Elephant. Gray and slick, and a bit bloated with the gazillion localizations...


----------



## chevy (Mar 21, 2012)

I think is will have a simplified name (like iPad who lost his number). So next version will be "OS". As it will have no mouse, I cannot give it to my cat, so I may give it to my dog (French speaking joke: os = bone).


----------

